# diamond shaped texture?



## stretchwall (Mar 12, 2013)

is there a diqmond shaped texture?


----------



## Tim0282 (Jan 8, 2008)

Only if you use diamonds and shape it like a diamond?:thumbsup:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Tim0282 said:


> Only if you use diamonds and shape it like a diamond?:thumbsup:


I don't know tim, looks like the man wants a diqmond shape.

I should of gave my ex's diqmonds instead of diamonds. I don't know what a diqmond is, but maybe I still might own one...........2 of them:whistling2:


----------



## Tim0282 (Jan 8, 2008)

Yea, I was giving him the benefit of the doubt on the spelling. I am glad you have the diqmond texture thingy!


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

stretchwall said:


> is there a diqmond shaped texture?


Yes. Trade Secret.:mellow:


----------

